# 100+ Mẫu đèn ngủ để bàn đơn giản phù hợp với nhà bạn



## gomsubaokhanh (9/11/21)

Một chiếc đèn ngủ nhỏ bé nhưng lại mang đến những lợi ích không thể phủ nhận với sức khỏe cũng như thẩm mỹ của cả không gian. Tham khảo ngay Top 10+ mẫu đèn ngủ để bàn đơn giản, giá rẻ giúp nâng tầm không gian sống của cả gia đình sau đây.

Bài viết sẽ cung cấp các sản phẩm đèn ngủ đơn giản và phân chia chúng dựa trên phong cách không gian cho bạn dễ dàng lựa chọn.

Các mẫu đèn ngủ để bàn đơn giản hiện đại

Đèn ngủ đơn giản Tụ quang hoàng phố

Chất liệu từ gốm sứ Bát Tràng cao cấp, được làm thủ công với sắc men là sự hòa trộn bất ngờ giữa hai gam màu nóng - lạnh. Đối lập nhưng vô cùng hòa hợp, đèn ngủ gốm sứ tụ quang hoàng hổ khiến không gian nhà bạn thêm ấm áp và vô cùng sang trọng.




Vải bọc lụa màu sáng hoặc vải đũi.

Dáng chao đa dạng, chân đế gỗ chắc chắn, không mối mọt.

Chiều cao đèn - chiều cao thân gốm - đường kính thân: 62cm - 35cm - 15cm.

Giá tham khảo: 2.350.000 VNĐ.

Ngoài ra còn sản phẩm đèn ngủ Tụ quang hoàng phổ dáng khác như sau:

Đèn ngủ đơn giản bồ công anh trắng

Sắc men kem cùng lối vẽ họa tiết hoa bồ công anh hiện đại, chiếc đèn ngủ để bàn đơn giản hoa bồ công anh thích hợp với những không gian có kiến trúc tối giản.

Đèn có hai kiểu dáng: thân tròn và thân trụ.

Đây là sản phẩm hoàn hảo cho các không gian kiến trúc cổ điển, tân cổ điển hoặc theo phong cách Tây u. Tạo hình đơn giản với phần thân tựa như một chiếc bình kho báu cổ, tay cầm cách điệu làm điểm nhấn cùng các đường giả vuốt điêu luyện. Sản phẩm là một trong những mẫu đèn gốm được ưa chuộng số 1 Bát Tràng.

.>>> Xem thêm: Top 10 mẫu đèn ngủ để bàn đơn giản nâng tầm không gian


----------

